# Diabetes



## Claire (Jul 16, 2005)

Thank you for everyone who helped me on this subject.  Thank Heaven that the way I was raised, the way Mom cooked, was ahead of her time.  In fact, I haven't had to change a single bit the way I already cooked!  We simply took all the bowls and plates we normally eat out of and measured them, so hubby would know how much he was taking.  I knew I cooked pretty healthy meals, and now I know I serve superbly healthy meals.  Hubby just had to learn to spread the carbs out throughout the day.  His numbers are great and we're hoping for another decade without meds.


----------



## IcyMist (Jul 16, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers go with you and your hubby for many many many many many many many more years of health and happiness.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 17, 2005)

Claire;  Just remember that diabetes is a progressive disease.  I have be a diagnosed diabetic for about ten years now.  As time goes on, it  get harder to control blood sugar, and those carbs that your husband can now safely ingest, might be overtaxing his pancrease 3 years from now.  Monitoring is essential.  I don't do it enough.  I'm guilty.  But I try and eat very healthy, use sugar substitures whenever practical (usually Splenda or sugar alcohols), and use cooking techniques an meal plans that put nutrition and great tasting meals as a common goal.

Take care of your hubby.  He'll need your support in comming years.  And besides, that's what a wife is supposed to do, just like it's his responsibility to take care of you  .

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Claire (Jul 18, 2005)

Luckily Hubby does NOT have a sweet tooth (neither do I), so sugar subs aren't much of a problem since he literally never reaches for the sugar bowl.  He puts a little honey on a piece of toast in the morning, but that's because he is trying to INCREASE the carbs he eats for breakfast to hit the right numbers.  He tests every 2-3 days, and the numbers are pretty much in the "Excellent" range on the scale he was given.  We have a very collaborative marriage.  I just hate math.  So I cook, he does the math.  I pay the bills, he balances the checkbook.  It works.  This is just another case where we had to split up the responsibilities!  I'm trying to get my diet more in line with his at this point because diabetes can happen to anyone overweight, and believe me, slim does NOT run in my family!  The hardest part is coming up this winter, when good fruit becomes harder and harder to find.  I told Jer not to eat any apples, because that's going to be what he's going to be living on come November, so enjoy the melons and such now.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 21, 2005)

*Goodweed*

You always have such informative, detailed, thought provoking posts.  I just want to take this time to thank you for the time you take to let us know.  My question:  I have a dog that is only 9 years old.  She was diagnosed when she was 6.  I hesitated to start shots but I figured to give her a chance as she loved life and her sisters and brothers.  She is slowly going down.  The vet said she now has Cushings disease that affects the liver.  Personally, I don't think the vet likes to let me know about the future.  I am the only one who takes care of her.  I have given her shots everyday 12 hours apart.  It really bothers me to give her the shots.  Bothers me in the pit of my stomach but I know if I want her live another day I have no choice.  it is a committment that I have to keep as I am the one who is her owner.  As everything else people have told me to get another dog.  This is just a throw away society. Seems people do not have concern or heart for others but themselves.  Sorry if I sound resentful but it is more obvious everyday.  My own church has disappointed me.  I just can't explain why people have gotten so self centered.  As usual, I am getting off the topic here so I would like to know if you were in my place what would you do?  She is blind, cannot hold her urine, at times she doesn't eat, starting to drink water more.  It is costing almost $100 for the medication.  I have to go to pharmacy so much that they call me the dogs name.  The dog is so smart that she knows when it is time for the shot and the medication for Cushings.  I know she can tell this all affects me.  Dogs are so smart.  This is the hardest thing to let go but I just don't know when.  I thought when she acted depressed but she seems to take it in stride.  Dogs always amaze me.  Thanks for your time.  I know it is only a dog but it is part of the family with us.


----------



## Claire (Jul 23, 2005)

I know you addressed your question to Goodweed, but I will chime in here.  Whether or not you put down your pet is a personal question only you can answer.  How much pain is she in?  How much shame is she experiencing?  (I know that sounds foolish to some, but a house trained pet can definitely feel shame when they mess the  house).  I have two elderly dogs, and i love them dearly.  But I wouldn't consider it "throwing them away" if I felt they needed me to do the humane thing and put them down.  In fact, under some circumstances, I hope someone would do the same for me.  It isn't the inconvenience factor to you so much as it is the way the pet feels, and its quality of life.  Mine hate to go to the vet, and hate getting shots (to the point where they cry piteously). If I had to give them a couple of shots a day, I'd take them in to go to their eternal garbage dump in the sky ... not because it was inconvenient to me, but because they would live in absolute terror of the twice a day I had to give them shots.  If your beloved pet is in pain and terror and shame, then it is time.  If she takes well to the treatment you are willing and able to give her, then bravo for both of you and keep up the good work!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 23, 2005)

Claire;  You are a sensitive and sensible lady.  Thanks for your input.  KitchenElf & I have been having a private chat about her post as I didn't know whether or not it should be included in your own thread.   

You have, like so many others aboard this site, shown yourself to be a friend.  Again, thanks.  We all learn so much from each other.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Aurora (Aug 14, 2005)

Claire,

As a Type II Diabetic of 10+ years you need to have your husband test his blood sugars several times a day. It is the high average blood sugar level over time that will cause great damage to his system. The main test to determine the average blood sugar over a 3 to 4 month period of time is called a Hemoglobin A1C test. This is a blood test that your doctor will order or there is a newly release over-the-counter HA1C test that is now available for about $20.00.

I test my blood sugars 4 to 5 times a day. I have kept my blood sugars under excellent control for the past 5 to 7 years but a constant and regular monitoring is required.  You hubby should also see his physician at least every 3 to 4 months.

Simple sugars can be from many types, but they are all sugars requiring insulin from your body to digest: 

Sucrose – Table sugar, brown sugar, confectioners sugar, raw sugar and turbinado
Glucose – Dextrose, corn syrup and glucose syrup
Fructose – Fruits, vegetables and honey
High fructose corn syrup – Liquid sweetener that contains 42-90 percent fructose
Honey – Made up of glucose, fructose and water
Sugar alcohols – Sorbitol, mannitol, xybitol
Lactose – milk and milk products
Maltose, dextrose – cereals and some baked goods
Also keep in mind that starches such as flour, bread, rice, corn, oats, barley, potatoes, legumes, fruits and vegetables are turned into sugars by the body and insulin is needed to break down these starches after your body turns them into sugar.

Diabetes is not just the inability of the body to produce sufficient insulin, but also the inability of the body to use the insulin efficiently or correctly.

Type II Diabetes is not just a disease of the generously proportioned, but as people age even thin folks can be afflicted.

Best wishes and best health you and hubby.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Aug 14, 2005)

These posts have interesting reading for me for several reasons.  First, my husband was recently diagnosed with diabetes and he is one of the thin ones, and I like to think we are not that old.  I am concerned because I don't think his Dr. orders an A1C often enough.  We went to diabetes education classes and this test was stresses as being very important.  Also, he is not testing nearly as often as he should.  He was hooked up with a mail order company out of Florida that was absolutely terrible.  They sent the wrong supplies and because they didn't come until he was almost out he had to go almost a week without testing because it took that long for them to get it right.  Then they did not send enough.  They did not bill my insurance correctly.  When he called them the person said he was paying too much for them.  We refused the next shipment and were billed for them anyway.  This mess has been going on for 7 months.  Meanwhile, he doesn't see his Dr. for a few more weeks.  He wouldn't call for a prescription so we could get what he needs locally.  Does anyone have a diabetic supply company they are happy with?  Second, the post about the dog, I understand completely.  When people ask if I ahve children I say I have one human child and have 3 living furry ones, plus I have a Jacqueline Russell grandpuppy.


----------



## Aurora (Aug 14, 2005)

You can get all of your prescriptions from any local pharmacy or if you are a Costco or Sam's Club member you can their online pharmacies.

You don't have to rely on your doctor to order a Hemoglobin A1C test.

Costco has a home HA1C test here:

http://www.costco.com/Common/Category.aspx?whse=BC&topnav=&cat=4669&hierPath=589*&Browse=

The price is $14.79.

I've spoken with my Endocrinologist and my sister-in-law who is also an Endocrinolotist and they both say the home tests are very accurate and reliable if you follow the instructions carefully.


----------



## Claire (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm so glad I started this, and will bump it to keep it going, since the problem is getting bigger for most Americans.  Hubby has been so successful that he's lost 25 lbs, hasn't had to change his diet much (just pay attention to portion control and eat more fruit, eat more often) (as I said before, I already was a healthy cook).  His doc/dietician (two people working with him on it, plus ME) have him down to testing every few days because his numbers have been so good, so consistently.  AND -- here is the best part -- I, his doc, his dietician --- have all stressed some exercise every day, and he's followed through.  Winter is going to be a bear though.  He's thinking exercise bike, and raisins (he's been eating melon and cherries, but what about when fresh fruit season ends?). When he was flat on his back in a hospital bed (bee stings, not diabetes) I had a discussion with the doctor, and he was rather surprised.  He thought that because we were overweight we ate poorly.  Why do people think that if you're overweight you have emotional issues or eat bad food?  Even great food and a good attitude can make you fat!!!!!!  I have to laugh.  Our doctor raises cattle.  He assumed Jer eats a lot of meat.  We both started laughing.  I AM the beef eater in the family, and then it's maybe once every couple of weeks.  Hubby is happy to have a petite filet mignion once or twice a year, and a burger (preferably made by me) once a year, and a rib dinner, again, made by me, once a year.  So I guess for him, red meat is maybe a monthly thing.   Doctors are the worst when it comes to jumping to conclusions.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Aug 15, 2005)

Do you have to be a member of Costco to buy online from them?


----------



## licia (Aug 15, 2005)

I am amazed almost daily to see so many thin people with diabetes.  I really can't figure out what is happening. My dh is thin and must watch his blood sugar. We have several family members both thin and not so thin who have the problem. It seems to be almost epidemic.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 16, 2005)

licia said:
			
		

> I am amazed almost daily to see so many thin people with diabetes. I really can't figure out what is happening. My dh is thin and must watch his blood sugar. We have several family members both thin and not so thin who have the problem. It seems to be almost epidemic.


licia,
I think, that people expect diabetics to be obese, diabetes  is hereditary in most cases..For people with type two diabestes most of them are what is called insulin resistant..They make  insulin, but their cells either don't recognize it or refuse to use it, there are meds that can be taken that help the cells accept the persons own insulin. People who have to take insulin injections have weight gain, it's something that you can count on and the fight to keep off that weight is really a battle. Diabetes is becoming epidemic, and if it runs in a family, exercise, testing, frequent fasting blood glucose tests at a lab, should be done. Testng,at least 4 times a day, an every 3 month HBA1c are important, these really are critical to control of diabetes, also an at least once a day check of the blood pressure is so vital, diabeteics have a high rate of renal failure and I feel that blood pressure should be one of the first things to watch..Sorry to have said so much, but, I feel we need to do and know more about this disease that affects so many of us.
kadesma


----------



## kyles (Aug 16, 2005)

Both my parents are diabetic, my mum is slightly overweight, my dad is a rake! My dad makes me laugh, since being diagnosed with diabetes his one concession is to grill his bacon for his full English breakfast rather than fry it!!! He still drinks a bottle of brandy a day, and what is really frustrating is that the more he drinks the lower his blood sugar gets. That's only because after years of alcohol abuse, his liver and pancreas know what they have to do to keep the old boy ticking over. He drives me and my mum to distraction!!! But he'll be eighty this year, so he must be doing something right.

My mum worries me, she has it in  her head that once she is at goal weight, she won't be diabetic anymore. She is only 20 pounds or so above what she should be (in fact it's probably more like 10 pounds) Unlike my sweet self, who has lost 50 pounds and still has 8- or 90 to go sheesh!!!


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm diabetic and not in the least overweight...    Doesn't seem fair somehow.    

 BUT, when I was pregnant with my first child, I was told that I would probably be diabetic by 50.  I was 48 when it was diagnosed and at first they tried to control it with diet, but that was unsuccessful. I've been on oral medication for nearly 2 years now and the doctor ummmed and ahhhed about whether or not to put me on the medication, as my readings weren't too bad - it was simply as a last resort when infected bites on my ankles refused to heal - two were ulcerated and took 8.5 MONTHS to heal!


----------



## Aurora (Aug 16, 2005)

purrfectlydevine said:
			
		

> Do you have to be a member of Costco to buy online from them?


 
Yes, I believe you do, however, the test is available at many other drugstores across the country and also online:

http://www.drugstore.com/qxp95089_333181_sespider/choicedm/a1c_home_test.htm


----------



## kadesma (Aug 16, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> I'm diabetic and not in the least overweight...  Doesn't seem fair somehow.
> 
> BUT, when I was pregnant with my first child, I was told that I would probably be diabetic by 50. I was 48 when it was diagnosed and at first they tried to control it with diet, but that was unsuccessful. I've been on oral medication for nearly 2 years now and the doctor ummmed and ahhhed about whether or not to put me on the medication, as my readings weren't too bad - it was simply as a last resort when infected bites on my ankles refused to heal - two were ulcerated and took 8.5 MONTHS to heal!


Ishbel, we have something else in common beside a love of good food..I'm diabetic as well, Mine we now know was gestational, but, back then, they asked anyone in your family disabetic, if you said no, like me, they assumed you would not be..I was diagnosed in my early fortyies and use oral meds...I'm not heavey but I do have to be careful as I'm only five foot one and at the time I was diagnosed was about 10 lb. over weight..Now, I'm fine maybe to thin, but, I fell comfortable, so I stay as I am..I so far have been ok, nothing with the feet or eyes, kidneys, yes renal failure, but holding..That is why I'm so adamant about blood pressure, and testing..once something goes wrong, you cannot get back what you've lost..And then the work to keep control gets much harder.It's hard to believe that doctors can wait so  long to do something to help you heal..But, I know they do drag their feet unless you ride them.. That is why I made it my business to get and read everything I could on diabetes and then get an endo and pick her brain for info..Sometime we have to do much of the work, but, better that than, waiting for someone to do something. Well, I've rattled on enough Ishbel, take care..I'm glad your under control now and doing well..
kadesma


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Aug 16, 2005)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes, I believe you do, however, the test is available at many other drugstores across the country and also online:
> 
> http://www.drugstore.com/qxp95089_333181_sespider/choicedm/a1c_home_test.htm


 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Claire (Aug 18, 2005)

One thing we all have to remember is this:  Once upon a time, people died of some weird thing called "old age".  No one ever dies of "old age" any more.  When I was a kid (I'm 50), if you were over 65 and died, you'd died of old age.  Now we diagnose things very young (hades, we even diagnose pregnancy within 48 hours of conception!), and I've heard such statements like this:  ...died of heart disease   ...died of diabetes    ..died of cancer -- on people who are well over 80 years old.  Even heard that he shouldn't have smoked about someone who died in his late 90s.  

The point being is that it is one thing to say there are more people who have diabetes than ever, but in reality, it really wasn't that long ago that we simply didn't know what people died of sometimes.  When I was a kid, I had a cousin with type 1.  We knew that.  But when people over 50 got sick, it often went undiagnosed.  It wasn't always assumed that we could do something about getting old, it was believed that you got old and died.

And even hubby's doctor has admitted that the numbers for everything are getting lowered and lowered.  I'm not good at numbers, but he admits that I have cholesterol numbers that would have at one time been considered acceptable since I have no other risk factors (explain THAT one to my insurance), and hubby wouldn't have been considered diabetic.  I'm welcoming the chance to stay healthier, and doing what I can without making our lifestyle one of misery and deprivation.  

One thing that is frustrating is that ... how much of this is for public health, and how much is financed by the drug industry?


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 18, 2005)

Well, we have the NHS on this side of the pond - and the pharmaceutical industry holds much less sway than in the USA.


----------



## Dove (Aug 18, 2005)

I am also a member of this club...DX a year and a half ago but not on meds yet. 

I am not good at this, eat the wrong things even though I know I shouldn't. It is hard not to since I am trying to put some weight back on DH. 

Maybe I am using him as an excuse..


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Aug 18, 2005)

DH had the option of meds or not.  He went with the meds figuring it would happen sooner or later and is hoping to ward off the usual complications of diabetes.


----------



## Claire (Aug 19, 2005)

I can't say it often enough:  Thank you mom, thank you Mom, THANK YOU MOM.  She'll never see it on this site, and I do email and send her cards saying this.  She taught me to love good food, know it when I saw it.  Was ahead of her time when it came to nutrition.  As a result, hubby may have been overweight, and that may have been the reason he has diabetes to start with.  May have .... however, it also made it simple for him to start down the right road as well.  There is nothing I cook that has to change, all that had to change was how he eats the food I prepare.  I know that diabetes is progressive.  I also feel oh-so-good about the way I already cook and love food.


----------



## Claire (Aug 19, 2005)

Some of you like food-related stories, and this line is good for one.  When I was a teen, we used to meet with cousins for weekend campouts at Lake Lopez.  Dad would get off duty at 5 p.m. on Friday, and find the pop-up camper loaded and ready to go.  He'd take a shower, slip into shorts and loafers, and we'd head out.

We'd camp out, fish (with nil success, to this day I can't quite get the concept of fish).  We were a group of girls (baby would be at the camp-site with mom, and us girls were in our teens), my two cousins were boys in between us in age. 

We were told to be "home" at a certain time, but let it get away from us.  Holy moly. We're an hour late.  We ran to our camp site and my mother (I was the eldest) took me literally into the woods and took me to task.  No, she didn't beat me silly, she presented me with a truth I did not know. One cousin was a diabetic.  

She simply told me the truth:  Be where you are supposed to be, when you promise to be there.  Period.  

Of course I had no idea that this cousin had health problems.  But I did learn a lesson.  I'm very careful about being where I say I will be, when I say I'll be there.  As the eldest, I was supposed to watch my watch.  We lucked out this time, but what would I have done had my cousin gotten sick?  Of course I wouldn't have had a clue.  

To this day I'm a bit anal about being where I say I will be, when I say I'll be there.  If I think I can't do it, I'm up-front.  It scared me silly to think my cousin's health was in my hands.  He recovered.  I learned my lesson.


----------



## Charlotte (Aug 19, 2005)

So great to read this entire thread this morning... thank you so much for keeping it going!

Life is great!


----------



## Claire (Aug 21, 2005)

I appreciate the support.  I'm proud of how hubby is doing, and proud of how I learned (as a child) to cook and eat.  I'm doing my darndest to keep him off meds for this.  He's lost 25 lbs, and we're cornering the fruit market in this town.  Lord knows what will happen when winter comes and fruit is relegated to pretty much tasteless apples, pears, and grapes from the chain grocery store.  His dietician said to buy canned, then rinse it.  Any advice for the late winter months?


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 22, 2005)

Since I only know about diabetes due to my dog having it, I plead ignorance here.  My question: the vet told me not to give the dog carrots, bananas, watermelon, or any kind of fruit due to the sugar content.  Has the theory changed?  Also a neighbor I had could not eat any fruit except canned.  Thanks.  Only asking for my own informaiton.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 22, 2005)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Since I only know about diabetes due to my dog having it, I plead ignorance here. My question: the vet told me not to give the dog carrots, bananas, watermelon, or any kind of fruit due to the sugar content. Has the theory changed? Also a neighbor I had could not eat any fruit except canned. Thanks. Only asking for my own informaiton.


In the Kitchen,
 as a diabetic and one who has a dog pre-disposed to it, I eat fruit and occasionally give Maggie(my dog) a small slice of banana..There is sugar in fruit, so even canned will have sugar in it. Fresh fruit, the idea is to pick the smaller apple, banana, plum, whatever it is. Canned fruit, portions should be measured accoring to how much you can handle. This is figured out by testing AFTER eating the piece of fruit. The range should be no higher than 140 2 hrs. after eating the fruit. 
kadesma..


----------

